# The Karate kid (2010 fim)



## Bender (Dec 23, 2009)

> While the new film will be set in Beijing, China, it will borrow elements of the original plot, wherein a bullied youth learns to stand up for himself with the help of an eccentric mentor.
> 
> Jaden Smith's character moves to Beijing with his mother, where he encounters a bully situation similar to Macchio's in his new locale. Smith's character will be named Dre instead of Daniel, and take lessons from Chinese martial arts master Mr. Han, played by Jackie Chan.
> 
> Whereas Daniel Larusso and his mother only faced a regional move across the United States in the the first film, the producers say the script will integrate language barriers and an international collision of world views into the bully-victim-turned-martial-artist tale.



Trailer



I give the movie kudos for not looking at stupid as fighting, so yeah I'll go see it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks dumb.
And I hate how they changed his name to make it more "hip."

But...umm...Jackie Chan looks fucking hot in this movie.


----------



## Zhiyao (Dec 23, 2009)

wow it seems that this story may actually have a plot line


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 23, 2009)

I was going to say "I'll wait til it's on tv."

But Jackie Chan makes it worth Netflix-ing it when it comes out.


----------



## Brian (Dec 23, 2009)

I want my Larusso back


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2009)

Out of respect for Mako, please no.


----------



## Bender (Dec 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Looks dumb.
> And I hate how they changed his name to make it more "hip."



They didn't want to sully the name of Ralph Malchio's character in case this remake was going to be a flop with this "*Hip* hoppish" Karate kid main character.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 23, 2009)

for a second there i thought that was lil' bowwow but then i remember that he's 30 or some shit now...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2009)

is that will smith's son? looks like he's making a name for himself. i never seen the original though


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 23, 2009)

Was a remake of this really necessary? I mean really?


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

I've never seen the original either, and I don't want to.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2009)

I like the fact that they changed it to Kung fu kid......It makes me feel like it's less of a remake....

Edit: Bah, they changed it back? That makes no sense! Why would Jackie Chan, who does kung fu, in Beijing, Do karate! THAT MAKES NO SENSE!


----------



## Shadow (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank Goodness there is no reference to Wax on......Wax Off...........

Preview looks good but it would be too cheesy to pay for this and watch it.


----------



## Darth (Dec 23, 2009)

looks fun. I was waiting for the next Jackie Chan movie.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

Darth said:


> looks fun. I was waiting for the next Jackie Chan movie.



Pacifier 2 *cough* I mean, The Spy Next Door.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 23, 2009)

Martial horror is right!!

BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA THE MOVIE IS CALLED KARATE KID BUT THE KID IS ACTUALLY LEARNING KUNG FU AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Darth (Dec 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Pacifier 2 *cough* I mean, The Spy Next Door.



Haters get out.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 23, 2009)

Ehhh... How can this be the Karate kid if he's learning Kungfu... Lol. They kinda messed up there.

And 'Jacket On. Jacket Off' just doesn't have the same feel to it as 'Wax On, Wax Off'.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2009)

The original one was a classic


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 23, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Thank Goodness there is no reference to Wax on......Wax Off...........
> 
> Preview looks good but it would be too cheesy to pay for this and watch it.



The scene with "Take your jacket off/put your jacket on" was the "wax on/wax off" reference.


----------



## Brian (Dec 23, 2009)

The producers should just change the name of this film


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2009)

Brian said:


> The producers should just change the name of this film



Coming soon to a theater near you "Will Smith Pays His Son's Way To Stardom"


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 23, 2009)

looks good, hope he bones the chinese girl


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Looks dumb.
> And I hate how they changed his name to make it more "hip."
> .



The original also tried to be "hip"


Looks surprisingly not terrible. I'll watch it. Seems like it's what a remake should be.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 23, 2009)

it's a little ham fisted to call it karate kid.  couldn't they have called it anything and we would have seen the resemblance?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2009)

Superman said:


> Coming soon to a theater near you "Will Smith Pays His Son's Way To Stardom"







narutosimpson said:


> looks good, hope he bones the chinese girl



the kid doesn't even look like he reached puberty yet


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 23, 2009)

I hope someone accidently throws the Master Copy out with the garbage.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 23, 2009)

u guys are hating hard!!!! it's a little boys movie, like that shit "eye of the tiger " or whatever it was called, back in the day, or "leroy".


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> I've never seen the original either, and I don't want to.


You should. It's essential 80's cheese.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 23, 2009)

Jesus Christ,couldn't they have chosen an older kid?

I don't think I can watch this movie with a straight face and not expect a teacher to just come in  and say "That enough of you two!" and just take them by the ears and end the fight..


Not to mention the stupid "Karate Kid" title  instead of "Kung Fu Kid".

If you think that to sell a traditional Chinese martial art as a traditional Japanese martial art is wise..ohh boy..


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 23, 2009)

Title already fails. How much more will the film itself?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 23, 2009)

it has been a while since jackie chan made a movie. it is good to see him make new movies. him being mr. maigi is cool. but the kid should have been older like in the original movie


----------



## olaf (Dec 23, 2009)

_Yay! Daddy just bought me a franchise! One of the many privileges when your dad is the biggest movie star in the world. Thanks, Fresh Prince._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2009)

It looks horrible. Some little kid learning Karate in China so he can fight bullies? Gimme a break. We all know karate doesn't work now, anyway, unless your name is Lyoto Machida.


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 23, 2009)

Kung Fu, Karate, Taekwondo etc etc are all the same to Hollywood it seems.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The original also tried to be "hip"
> 
> 
> Looks surprisingly not terrible. I'll watch it. Seems like it's what a remake should be.



And it failed. This one will fail too.

I'd watch it for Jackie Chan, he looks sexy in this movie for some reason.



> You should. It's essential 80's cheese.



I got enough of 80s cheese while watching Teen Wolf.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks entertaining. I love martial art flicks, so of course I'll see it. 

My Kendo sensei's oldest black belt once told me that my teacher was the inspiration for Pat Morita of the original Karate kid. Because Pat Morita and my Kendo sensei were great friends till he finally passed away (which my sensei did go to his funeral), so it was said that Pat mimicked the style that my sensei still teaches with today when he was an actor for that movie. My Kendo sensei is a very old school teacher who does not teach for financial profit that holds several black belts in Karate, Kendo, Judo, Kenpo and Iaido. I feel very fortunate to have been able to learn from him.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 23, 2009)

I was skeptical of this film, but this thing looks like it may actually be worth watching.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 23, 2009)

Not without Pat Morita  it can't happen!


----------



## Velocity (Dec 23, 2009)

Did they HAVE to change his name to "Dre"? Seriously? Ugh.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 23, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Did they HAVE to change his name to "Dre"? Seriously? Ugh.




Andre is a common name and Dre is a common nickname for it.


 @ The kung-fu kid people. Let's be honest,the majority of the people who watch this movie don't know the difference between kung-fu and karate.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Out of respect for Mako, please no.



+1, this remake can GTFO


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2009)

I hope he does the crane kick and someone dies! :33


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope he does the crane kick and someone dies! :33



If that little kid kills someone, I would totally watch this movie in theater.


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> I got enough of 80s cheese while watching Teen Wolf.








...


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

Superman said:


> ...



WHAT IS THIS!? I DON'T EVEN-


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2009)

olaf said:


> _Yay! Daddy just bought me a franchise! One of the many privileges when your dad is the biggest movie star in the world. Thanks, Fresh Prince._



Normally something like this would just make me Lulz for a bit. What really annoys me is that these 2nd generation actor's parents always choose some classic franchise that many people loved and use it for it's name only as a stepping stool for their children. 

It would have been cool if Jaden Smith starred in some generic and "hip" original movie as a debut but really, suddenly we have a new Karate Kid whose balls haven't even dropped!?

Mr. Miyagi is rolling in his grave.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 23, 2009)

this movie does hint to me that will smooth is gonna groom his kid to be an action movie star, which makes good money.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2009)

^he doesn't need the money since both his parents are movie stars. he's in it for the lulz, gotta love the rich


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2009)

I want to be interested in this film but hip hop in a trailer is almost always a bad sign.


----------



## Ƶero (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, Jackie chan is really getting old...

Rush hour and the whole cartoon series use to be the shit.
Still dunno, might see this for chan.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 23, 2009)

definitely going to watch this, mostly because of Jackie Chan


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 23, 2009)

It looks kind of interesting to me, the jacket part was fun with the nod to the whole wax on/wax off thing. Choice of bg music for the trailer was something I enjoyed and I liked the silly fly part at the end.  That kid is rather stringy looking but certainly has that lean mean thing going on.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 23, 2009)

Superman said:


> ...



Oh...wow. 

This is not a good sign for the future of cinema.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 24, 2009)

Remakes have always been a major part of cinema. Nothing wrong with them.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 24, 2009)

Other than the fact that many of them are cheap garbage made in an attempt to gain money, as well as being completely uncreative.

There is nothing wrong with being a remake if it is well-done, but many are not...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2009)

What the fuck?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 24, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Other than the fact that many of them are cheap garbage made in an attempt to gain money, as well as being completely uncreative.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being a remake if it is well-done, but many are not...



That however is true of most films be they remakes or originals.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 24, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> That however is true of most films be they remakes or originals.





You have a point here.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Out of respect for Mako, please no.



I think you mean Pat Morita.



MartialHorror said:


> Edit: Bah, they changed it back? That makes no sense! Why would Jackie Chan, who does kung fu, in Beijing, Do karate! THAT MAKES NO SENSE!



Well, to be fair, in real life I think he does know a little bit of Karate too.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 24, 2009)

what the fuck does KARATE kid has to do with China and chinese?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> what the fuck does KARATE kid has to do with China and chinese?



Well, if you want to get _technical,_ Karate comes from the island of Okinawa- historically independant, and with strong links to China as well as Japan; Japan only acquired it in the 19th century. It is derived partly from Kung Fu styles the island was exposed to over the centuries, starting in the 14h century.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 24, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Well, if you want to get _technical,_ Karate comes from the island of Okinawa- historically independant, and with strong links to China as well as Japan; Japan only acquired it in the 19th century. It is derived partly from Kung Fu styles the island was exposed to over the centuries, starting in the 14h century.


I know the history, and by nitpicking you can trace everything back to something, where every single thing connects. Let set it in Russia, where kid learns sambo, or in Jamaica, where he learns capoeira. It's not *Martial Arts throughout history kid* and that's obviously is not what authors are doing.


----------



## olaf (Dec 24, 2009)

Superman said:


> Normally something like this would just make me Lulz for a bit. What really annoys me is that these 2nd generation actor's parents always choose some classic franchise that many people loved and use it for it's name only as a stepping stool for their children.
> 
> It would have been cool if Jaden Smith starred in some generic and "hip" original movie as a debut but really, suddenly we have a new Karate Kid whose balls haven't even dropped!?
> 
> Mr. Miyagi is rolling in his grave.


wouldn't it be a surprise if the kid actualy could act


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 24, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> I think you mean Pat Morita.
> 
> 
> 
> .



All those people look the same .


----------



## Buster (Dec 25, 2009)

Larusso should come back and teach him real Karate


----------



## Chee (Dec 25, 2009)

Why didn't they make his mom go to Japan if they wanted to keep 'Karate' in the title?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> Why didn't they make his mom go to Japan if they wanted to keep 'Karate' in the title?



because our future overlords are the chinese not the japanese.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2009)

This looks really annoying tbh. And yeah its Kung-fu....


----------



## Pandorum (Dec 26, 2009)

Meh, I might give it a shot.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 26, 2009)

Interracial promotion, I like it. As for the movie, besides the whole karate and kung-fu thing, the movie looks good to me. Might download it.


----------



## Luckyday (Dec 26, 2009)

They should really call this movie "kung fu kid" instead of "karate kid".
It about time that Jackie Chan do a movie that has the potential to be good.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 26, 2009)

I'll see this and won't regret it


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 30, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> I want to be interested in this film but hip hop in a trailer is almost always a bad sign.



I thought I was the only one that was like what the hell is up with the hip hop. Anyway I don't know about this movie. I like my orignal.


----------



## Zack (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll watch it. Will Smith's son is cute.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 30, 2009)

> wouldn't it be a surprise if the kid actualy could act


No it wouldn't be a surprise. I've seen the youth in pursuit of happiness, he did a good job. I'm always scepticle when it comes to shit like this, wary of racism. I don't see people bitching about actors like Drew Barrymore. 

I probably won't see the movie, definately won't go to the cinema to see it. If I'm ill one day I may download it.


----------



## olaf (Dec 30, 2009)

Gunners said:


> No it wouldn't be a surprise. I've seen the youth in pursuit of happiness, he did a good job. I'm always scepticle when it comes to shit like this, wary of racism. I don't see people bitching about actors like Drew Barrymore.
> 
> I probably won't see the movie, definately won't go to the cinema to see it. If I'm ill one day I may download it.


damn, I just assumed that he starts his career with 'daddy buy me a franchise' move

I remember him from The Day Earth Stood Still and I have to say that he did a good job in that too


----------



## sharpie (Dec 30, 2009)

It looks a lot like 'kung fu kid' than karate kit.  But it doesn't look bad.  Might take my nephew to see it.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks kinda goofy but not terrible. Original I remember I enjoyed alot but I won't try to compare.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has noticed this or not but, uh, they should rename it Kung-Fu kid, yo.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 30, 2009)

[Random kung fu karate hatorade comment]


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 10, 2010)

*Karate Kid*

Didn't find a thread on this. I had low expectations when going to see this movie but it actually turned out a whole lot better then what I thought and I did enjoy watching it. What did you guys think of this movie?


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 10, 2010)

Eh, as lame and predictable as all the other ones. The one I'm watching has chinese subtitles, I'm actually watching it right now. I want to know what the "bad guy" teacher tells the chinese kid to do. Basically, what is this movies "Sweep the leg" quote?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 10, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Eh, as lame and predictable as all the other ones. The one I'm watching has chinese subtitles, I'm actually watching it right now.



What do you mean other ones? 



Caelus said:


> I want to know what the "bad guy" teacher tells the chinese kid to do. Basically, what is this movies "Sweep the leg" quote?



During the tournament?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 12, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Eh, as lame and predictable as all the other ones. The one I'm watching has chinese subtitles, I'm actually watching it right now. I want to know what the "bad guy" teacher tells the chinese kid to do. Basically, what is this movies "Sweep the leg" quote?



He says "I want you... to break his leg."

Overall, the movie was better than I expected. And I'm positive there was a thread for this already.


----------

